# scared betta



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

My one betta is very brave when flaring and fighting with other bettas but he has met his match with my male platy. I don't know what the platy did but the betta is absolutely terrified of him.
So another fish shuffle coming to find less scary tank mates for the betta.


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

LoL, too funny.
They are definitely hit and miss.

I put a half dozen (small) feeder guppies in with my better or a few days (lack of anywhere else to put them) and my poor betta turned into a big scaredy cat.
He was constantly hiding, became very antisocial, and didn't even want to eat. Removed the guppies, and he was back to him normal self in just a few hours. Now i keep him by himself :lol:


----------

